# allroad 3.0 TDI - Car Magazine Reports on their Long-Term Tester



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We always dug the allroad, a model that disappeared from this market before we were ready. Maybe America wasn't yet ready for the tech-laden off-roader-wagon or maybe the new A6 Avant was already that much more expensive than the Q7 for this market. Whatever the reason, we miss its presence and love hearing about great drivetrain options like the 3.0 TDI in Audi's original off-roader. Maybe you'll agree. Check out Car Magazine's long-term report on their A6 allroad 3.0 TDI.
* Full Story *


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: allroad 3.0 TDI - Car Magazine Reports on their Long-Term Tester ([email protected])*

I love that car! Would have one in a second if they were over here!
Linder


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

drool


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (zuma)*

allroad for LIFE!


----------

